

PHP Function For Dealing With Quotes In Input Fields - Freebytes
http://www.breathteching.com/2008/03/24/function-for-dealing-with-quotes-in-input-fields-in-htmlphp

======
Freebytes
I know how simple this function is, but I had an old fashioned PHP function I
used that was about 5 or 6 lines long that did this exact same thing so I
thought I would post the URL for anyone else that wanted help. I did not
include the code in the comment because I do not want to take credit for it...
even if it is a simple solution.

